# Keyboard Tamer - S.O.S.



## Miss C (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello all,

I installed a plugin called "Keynoad Tamer". You can find info regarding this plug-in here: http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/keyboardtamer.php?sec=main

I made a donation to obtain a registration code in order to unlock the full version of the software.

But when I try to apply my shortcut changes, I get the following error message:



... even though my path to Lightroom is corect as you can see in this 2cd screenshot:


Can you *please*  help me?

The main reason I was  interested in installing this plug-in was to be able to change the increase  & decrease brush size shortcuts for the adjustment brush in the develop  module. But I can't seem to find these shortcuts in the lists provided by the  plugin... 



Thank you in advance for taking the  time to help me out.

Miss C.


----------



## instanes (Nov 13, 2011)

I think you may need to go one step beyond Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3.5 and select the lightroom.exe file.

Hope this is the answer.

Stan


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 13, 2011)

Miss C,

Welcome to the forum.

The .../Resources/en folder (the folder that the error message complains about) is missing on my 3.5 Lightroom, and it appears to be missing on yours as well. I don't have an earlier version to check, but perhaps it disappeared and the developers of the plugin haven't caught up. Have you tried to reach them through the Contact tab on their website?

Hal


----------



## Miss C (Nov 13, 2011)

Stan - I can't reach the exe file from the lightroom plugin manager, as you can see on the screenshot below:


Hal - You're right, I have no such folder. Yes, I did send an email to the creator of the plugin. Still waiting for a response...


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Miss C. 

The problem you're encountering is not caused by an incomplete path in the configuration nor by the missing "en" directory (it will be created by KeyboardTamer). The reason for the problem is the fact that the directory "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3.5\Resources" is not writable by your user, but only by users having administrator privileges.

You have two options to solve the problem:

Run LR as Administrator for the session where you want to configure your keyboard shortcuts using KeyboardTamer (using them will work without administrator privileges)
Allow "Everyone" full access to the directory "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3.5\Resources"
Beat

P.S: LR does not have an "en" folder under "resources" by default, as there is no TranslatedStrings.txt file for the english version by default. Language directories (with appropriate TranslatedStrings.txt files) only exist for non english languages by default. KeyboardTamer will build one for "en" when keyboard shortcuts are modified in an english version.


----------



## Miss C (Nov 14, 2011)

Beat - That did the trick! Brilliant! *Thank you* so much!

I keep forgetting that Windows 7 automatically locks down all my administrative privileges even though I'm the only one using my computer. There are a few other instances where I've had to manually unlock them...

Now, if I could only access the increase  & decrease brush size shortcuts for the adjustment brush in the develop  module... The current default shortcuts don't work on my Azerty keyboard. Anyone know where these shortcuts are located within the Keyboard Tamer plugin interface?


----------



## Chris_M (Nov 14, 2011)

Miss C said:


> ...
> Now, if I could only access the increase  & decrease brush size shortcuts for the adjustment brush in the develop  module...
> ...


The mouse wheel does that for me, without ANY extras installed.
Have you tried simply scrolling your mouse wheel up/down when your adjustment brush is selected?


----------



## Miss C (Nov 14, 2011)

Chris : 

The mouse wheel works for me too. Excellent! Thanks for the tip! 

Alternatively, the scrollbar on my graphic tablet works too. I only just discovered that because the scrollbar works like a mouse wheel. This is for me even better than a keyboard shortcut.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 14, 2011)

In the meantime, someone (probably me) should write to Tim and suggest that Keyboard Tamer doesn't need Resources/en -- it should write into TranslatedStrings.txt right in the main Resources folder.  Anything written there overrides the language-specific files, and will apply even if you switch languages.  _(Message sent.)_

Also, as others have noted, the mousewheel changes the adjustment brush size.  In addition, Shift-mousewheel will change the feather.


----------



## Miss C (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for that last tip Mark. I had tried ctrl, alt, but not shift...:blush:


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 14, 2011)

Mark Sirota said:


> In the meantime, someone (probably me) should write to Tim and suggest that Keyboard Tamer doesn't need Resources/en -- it should write into TranslatedStrings.txt right in the main Resources folder.  Anything written there overrides the language-specific files, and will apply even if you switch languages.  _(Message sent.)_



The authorization issue on "resources" will remain the same though.

Beat


----------

